# Tee shirt Design Software



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,
I see a ton of posts about Tee Shirts design software that you pay a percentage of the sales. Is there a good one out there that i can buy outright and own? I would like to incorporate it into my site.
Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are several. ... ranging from free to expensive. For Free there is Draw Freely. | Inkscape GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program. there are the ones most of us use...corel draw and illustrator. Some lesser known programs are Web design, photo editing and DTP software - Serif and Graphics Software by Xara


----------



## bklayman1 (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't explain myself correctly.
I'm looking for an E Commerce Tee shirt creator Website template.
Like "Custom Ink"


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

bklayman1 said:


> Hi,
> I see a ton of posts about Tee Shirts design software that you pay a percentage of the sales. Is there a good one out there that i can buy outright and own? I would like to incorporate it into my site.
> Thanks


You can check out Opentshirts. This is actually free. OPen source. You can , if you choose pay to have it installed.

Its also available with special hosting that comes with the features and speed needed to run a large graphics based site.

The choice is yours.

Go here opentthmrts Forums - Index and look out for Prteez. He will sort you out!

Regards andy T


----------



## RAV7 (Jul 13, 2011)

you won't go wrong with openshirts. this is a really well designed package and appears seemless when you incorporate it into your website.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey Andy is there any word on the html5 development as yet?

Im itching to use opentshirts but without vector based output it seems more hassle then it is worth.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

When a customer has designed something, what type of files does Openshirt generate for you to download?


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

justin_86 said:


> Hey Andy is there any word on the html5 development as yet?
> 
> Im itching to use opentshirts but without vector based output it seems more hassle then it is worth.


I dont get advanced warning mate.  I have learnt not to ask now lol But I feel in my water something might be a foot.

I am actually testing a vinyl mod (this is not from Tom) but is part of a movement that has seen several modules release by third party developers who are developing specifically for Open T shirts. 

But as always things are slow as all the development is done in peoples free time. BUT if people show interest in a suject/mod then these guys can see its worth developing and can come up with something that they can recoup money over a period of time.

Hope this helps.

Regards Andy T


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

On another post someone mentioned: Code Canyon's: Fancy Product Designer. 

Still looking into it myself.


----------



## justin_86 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well if there was a way a few people could get together and crowd fund the html5 version it would be great.

I myself would rather throw $1000 at Opentshirts then pay for Shirt tools........


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Either Open T-Shirts or Fancy Product Designer are you best shot if you want to "own" the designer.

We pay InkSoft a monthly fee for their designer but they supply you with much more than just that, it's been a good relationship for use and the tools they provide along with constant updates is a massive help for us.


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

codyjoe said:


> Either Open T-Shirts or Fancy Product Designer are you best shot if you want to "own" the designer.
> 
> We pay InkSoft a monthly fee for their designer but they supply you with much more than just that, it's been a good relationship for use and the tools they provide along with constant updates is a massive help for us.


Is graphixoutlet designer a inksoft one ?
I tested it.. I really liked it.


----------



## elusiveprint (Aug 29, 2013)

check out my guy archoda.com


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

RAV7 said:


> you won't go wrong with openshirts. this is a really well designed package and appears seemless when you incorporate it into your website.


Its coming but no more news on release yet.

Regards Andy T


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

justin_86 said:


> Well if there was a way a few people could get together and crowd fund the html5 version it would be great.
> 
> I myself would rather throw $1000 at Opentshirts then pay for Shirt tools........


Missed this one but I would suggest sending an email to [email protected] with your suggestions.

Regards Andy T


----------

